# do i need meterformin?????



## pippi (Feb 26, 2005)

Hi everyone,

I'm new to this site, and noticed most girls with pcos are on metaformin.
i was diagnosed with pcos in september and was put on clomid, this is not working and i wondered if metaformin would help, but not sure how it works, please can someone help ?


----------



## Juli (Sep 4, 2004)

Hello pippi, have just sen the post. Some drs use metaformin to treat pcos, but not all. Many drs will use clomid as a starting point if u are not ovulating. It may be worth mentioning the metaformin to your dr, but it is not exclusively used for ovulation. I have no problems with ovulation and have been put on metaformin since november. My dr recommended that i have a diathermy (laparoscopic laser surgery to get rid of the extra eggs around the ovary) and then he put me on metaformin to stop the eggs from growing back around the ovary. You probably need to ask your dr what the long term actions will be if you continue to not ovulate as my dr seems to think that using metaforimn whilst there are still eggs clinging all around the ovaries is not the way to go as its the extra eggs that are stopping new fresh ones from coming through.so the first step is to get rid of them. 

There are others on here who have metaformin and who havent had the diathermy but i cant speak for them. My dr put me on puregon injections after using clomid for three months to try and achieve a pregnancy but as i have said i dont have a problem with ovulation.
My personal advice would be to go back to the dr and ask what they plan to do if ovulation continues to not appear.. but maybe others on here can give you other advice.
P.s. metaformin is not liscenced for treatment of pcos so some drs wont and dont use it for that..oh and it's worth having a look at the complimentary therapies thread as there are people on there who have achieved ovulation by having therapies such as accupuncture and taking certain herbs

Welcome to the thread
Ju x


----------



## piercingqueen (Dec 30, 2004)

i was put on metformin for pcos and i wasnt ovulating been shown to have one follicle a month now but if not pg by next month going on clomid as well


----------



## bunless (Mar 2, 2005)

nt


----------



## pippi (Feb 26, 2005)

Thank you so much for all your help, I'm going back to see my gynae in a couple of weeks so i will use all your information to mention it to him, see if it would be worth a try. thanks again girlie's and good luck with all your treatment.     .sending you all lots of  
i will post to let you know 

love pippi


----------



## saraD (Mar 9, 2005)

Pippi, I was prescribed metformin (for PCOS and miscarriage - I have had two) but when I went to a miscarriage specialist they asked me to do an insulin resistance test to see if I actually needed the metformin. The test was normal and I was taken off the tablets - it did not lengthen my cycle once I was off it (if anything my cycles got shorter but then I did really try and de-stress, took vit B-6 and started seeing an acupuncturist (very effective for me)). You might want to discuss getting an insulin resistance test done to see if Metformin is really necessary for you - if you don't have any signs of insulin resistance do consider alternative therapies to try and help ovulation, I was a sceptic at first but can't argue with the effect they had on me! . Best of luck  

Sara


----------

